# a complicated situation, would love some advice



## lisafromliverpool (Jun 15, 2011)

hi, 


my name is lisa and i am a 29 year old single mum of a boy of 13 from the uk. last year i met and fell in love with an american girl, and we have been visiting each other ever since. (a total of twice so far, im going back in july hopefully and she'll be flying back here with me)

as im sure you can appreciate such a long distance relationship is frustating, heart breaking saying good bye and expensive! so weve decided we want to live together, in whichever country it is easierst to do so. here are some facts, please read through them, any suggestions or advice on what you think we should do for the best will be appreciated. 


- i have no university degree. and recently was made redundant from my un-skilled job (call centre worker) so i am currently on benefits. 

- her father owns his own business in america, and they would be willing to let me work for them, or at least say i work for them, in whatever capacity it is that helps me move over


- my girlfriend today plead guilty to a dui. she has probation for a year and did 3 days jail time.


- her gay best friend would be willing to marry me if that would help me be able to live there.


- she has no degree either, but my friend works in a restaurant, and the owners would be happy to let her have a job there, and sign any papers that prove theres a job waiting for her.



umm, thats about all i can think of to say really, thanks very much for reading, if you have any questins that would help you better understand oour circumstance then please just ask, ill be more than happy to answer. thanks once again!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Lisa,
The bad news is... as far as US immigration is concerned, at the moment they don't recognise single-sex partnerships. this may change in the future, but that's the situation right now.
A working visa won't happen either for an unskilled job.
Marrying a gay guy won't help either.... you can be done for immigration fraud.

IMHO the best option would be to try and get your girlfriend to the UK, where single sex partnerships are a lot more accepted... but I'm not sure where she'd stand with her criminal conviction.

Sorry this isn't sounding too hopeful. I hope you find a solution.


----------

